# zufällige Zeichenkette



## kesnw (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

bin Anfäger, für euch sicher kein Problem.

Brauche eine Funktion die einen Zufallsstring zurückgibt, also:


```
function zufall() {

var str = random(); 
return str;

}
```

Allerdings soll der String folgenden Anforderungen genügen:

- Zwischen 6 und 8 Zeichen
- Genau zwei Zahlen
- Groß und Kleinschreibung

Wäre super wenn mir jemand die Funktion basteln könnte, Danke schonmal


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

hab dir eine Funktion geschrieben, bei unklarheiten einfach fragen...



> _Original geschrieben von kesnw _
> *
> - Zwischen 6 und 8 Zeichen
> *


Den parameter musst du beim Aufruf angeben...


> *
> - Genau zwei Zahlen
> *


Funktioniert


> *
> - Groß und Kleinschreibung
> *


Auch drinnen

```
<script type="text/javascript">
       function setRandom(){
           return Math.round(Math.random()*(122-48))+48;
       }
          
       function zufall(z){
          var chars = new Array();
          var x=0;
          var y=0;
          
          while(chars.length!=z){
              var num =  setRandom();
              if((num>47 && num<58) || (num>65 && num<91) || (num>96 && num<123)){
                  if((num>47 && num<58)&&(x<2)){
                      chars.push(String.fromCharCode(num));
                      x++;
                  }else if(y<z-2){
                      chars.push(String.fromCharCode(num));
                      y++;
                  }
              }
          }
          return chars.join('');
       }
       
//Demoaufrufe
       alert(zufall(6));
       alert(zufall(7));
       alert(zufall(8));
    </script>
```

ciao

//edit: Die Funktion "setRandom()" müsste man nicht auslagern - hatte aber davor eine Version geschrieben, die diese Funktion 4 mal aufgerufen hat, da wars Praktischer...


----------



## kesnw (9. Oktober 2003)

Absolut genial, funktioniert einwandfrei

Vielen Dank, wäre schön wenn alle Antworten so wären ;-)


----------

